# netzwerk einrichten für anfänger debian



## Brauni (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Ich es hört sich dumm an aber ich habe keine Ahnung von Linus/Debian. Auf meinem Server habe ich eben Debian von der aktuellen c't Ausgabe erfolgfreich installiert.
Nun muss ich meine 2 Netzwerkkarten konfigurieren. Eine für mein Internet (Kabel Modem) und fürs interne Netzwerk. DHCP und DNS läuft.
Kann mir wer Schritt für Schritt eine Anleitung geben/zeigen?
Google hat nix brauchbares.

cu
brauni


----------



## generador (20. Februar 2005)

Doch google findet was

http://www.x-fish.org/deb_network.html


----------

